# Evidence of work exp missing



## Devil (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello all,

I have a total exp of 6 years in the ICT sector.
5 Yrs as a Analyst and with proper documentation, whereas 1 yr as a Customer Support Officer - but without evidence or any documentation.

Whats more, the company with which I had this 1 yr exp was shut down a couple of years back.

As far as I understand, I am eligible to get points for both:
1] ICT Business Analyst (261111) and 
2] ICT Customer Support Officer (Technical advice and Consultancy) (313112)

If i do get these points I am getting the magical 140 points.

Is there any way of claiming these points without evidence as is done for Australia where you can submit a statutory declaration for such situations?

Secondly, assuming I submit by EOI with 140 points; and on invitation if NZ authorities do not consider my 1 yr exp - will I be outright rejected or will I be still in the pool? (I get 135 points otherwise)

Kindly advise.

Thanks


----------

